# I'm done.......



## Captain Chaos (28/1/18)

That's it! No more mixing my own juice.
It's getting weird.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> That's it! No more mixing my own juice.
> It's getting weird.
> View attachment 120403



Too much diacetyl seems to be the cause...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (28/1/18)

Don't put alcohol in your mixes dude. Not good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (29/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Too much diacetyl seems to be the cause...


So THAT is the problem!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Captain Chaos (29/1/18)

zadiac said:


> Don't put alcohol in your mixes dude. Not good.


Damn!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (29/1/18)

try only vaping diacetyl maybe you'd get x-men powers

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/1/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> try only vaping diacetyl maybe you'd get x-men powers


Tide Pods will do the trick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> That's it! No more mixing my own juice.
> It's getting weird.
> View attachment 120403


What is that ??


----------



## daniel craig (29/1/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What is that ??


Normal cloud picture from Instagram. If you mess around with lighting you'll be able to pull a shot like this.


----------



## Mr. B (29/1/18)

Super max VG + 100% diacetyl will do the trick


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/1/18)

tried mixing juice... ended up summoning a demon

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (29/1/18)

Showing Capetonians pictures of clouds. Thats just mean...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (29/1/18)

Was this a tide pod recipe???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> Normal cloud picture from Instagram. If you mess around with lighting you'll be able to pull a shot like this.



This is an actual light not a vapor cloud lit up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/1/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> This is an actual light not a vapor cloud lit up


I would've thought that it was those artist using cotton wool and being creative.


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> I would've thought that it was those artist using cotton wool and being creative.


It's a treated fiber with most using an LED set up in the fitting and they make them so they can change colour etc. It was a thing before everyone started using pipe fittings and edison bulbs for DIY lamps/lights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (29/1/18)

SergioChasingClouds said:


> Was this a tide pod recipe???


Maybe?


----------



## Captain Chaos (29/1/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> try only vaping diacetyl maybe you'd get x-men powers


I don't need no stinking diacetyl. Power already, I have.


----------



## Raindance (29/1/18)

On a serious note guys, that looks like dihydrogen monoxide vapor. Do not joke about this stuff, every year hundreds, if not thouseands of people die from dihydrogen monoxide poisoning after breathing as little as 250ml of this stuff.

In fact this stuff is so dangerous that is has been banned in the Western Cape. We are at present getting rid of the very last remaining supplies of it. We have established a very effective and efficient dihydrogen monoxide disposal method and invite all other provinces to send us all of this poison they can possibly find. We will dispose of it at minimal cost to you.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (29/1/18)

Raindance said:


> On a serious note guys, that looks like dihydrogen monoxide vapor. Do not joke about this stuff, every year hundreds, if not thouseands of people die from dihydrogen monoxide poisoning after breathing as little as 250ml of this stuff.
> 
> In fact this stuff is so dangerous that is has been banned in the Western Cape. We are at present getting rid of the very last remaining supplies of it. We have established a very effective and efficient dihydrogen monoxide disposal method and invite all other provinces to send us all of this poison they can possibly find. We will dispose of it at minimal cost to you.
> 
> Regards


You do know that it is actually a light?


----------



## Raindance (29/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> You do know that it is actually a light?


Shhhhhht! don't tell everyone!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/1/18)

Raindance said:


> On a serious note guys, that looks like dihydrogen monoxide vapor. Do not joke about this stuff, every year hundreds, if not thouseands of people die from dihydrogen monoxide poisoning after breathing as little as 250ml of this stuff.
> 
> In fact this stuff is so dangerous that is has been banned in the Western Cape. We are at present getting rid of the very last remaining supplies of it. We have established a very effective and efficient dihydrogen monoxide disposal method and invite all other provinces to send us all of this poison they can possibly find. We will dispose of it at minimal cost to you.
> 
> Regards



I see what you did there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

